# waxing



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You can never wax too often. Yes it can get excessive but you can never hurt it with too much wax.
My skiff stays in my garage and gets waxed entirely after about every 3-5 times out (2 weeksish), and I wax everything...
Steering wheel, guages , cleats, nonskid, hull sides, under sides of hatches, motor, etc.
It may be a bit excessive but it makes for an easy cleanup and im ALWAYS the cleanest boat at the sandbar, or anywhere else for that matter. My friends joke and say Its so sterile I could perform a heart surgery on it.

But unlike a lot of ocd people when im fishing I dont care if it gets dirty with blood slime cast net debris..
If were on the fish I can hose it out later with the washdown...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cut If I come to Stuart you are not allowed to look at my skiff :-[


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Wax? - I hose mine down and then park it under the trees so the acid rain won't leave water spots.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Cut If I come to Stuart you are not allowed to look at my skiff :-[


I dont judge


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nufinish does a great job and a lot easier


----------

